
Anthony Tommasini: To Make Orchestras More Diverse, End Blind Auditions - prvc
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/16/arts/music/blind-auditions-orchestras-race.html
======
pmdulaney
This is where thinking of people as members of groups instead of as
individuals gets you. If I am a Korean-American violinist who has worked her
butt off to be the best, why is it fair for someone of a different skin color
to get the job -- just because his skin is a different color?

------
EPiXNiCROS
if you hire someone because they are a specific race (Black, White, Hispanic,
etc...) you are racist AF.

